# Hi and Kia-Ora



## FlyingKiwi (Mar 26, 2008)

We are a Kiwi couple working in Oman at present, but finishing here at the end of April. We are coming to Scotland early May for a month of travelling in a rented VW Kombi camper. Have spent a lot of time wild-camping in Australia in our converted Toyota Landcruiser Troopcarrier (Troopy); no shortage of wide-open spaces there. We've been studying your posts with great interest; so many wonderful places to stay - can't wait! A month will definitely not be long enough... A wee bit concerned about the midges - are they bearable in May? Can't be any worse than the sandflies in N.Z. as anyone who's been to Milford Sound/Fiordland will know.
Hopefully meet up with some of you out there...
Cheers
Evan & Chrissy


----------



## sundown (Mar 26, 2008)

hello evan and chrissy, & welcome to wildcamping
        Im sure you'll enjoy your time in scotland
midges aren't unbearable they're just blinking annoying
but they are more prevailent on the west coast
here, on the east coast, we hardly get them
keep in touch, and you may meet up with 
some of us on your travels


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 26, 2008)

FlyingKiwi said:


> We are a Kiwi couple working in Oman at present, but finishing here at the end of April. We are coming to Scotland early May for a month of travelling in a rented VW Kombi camper. Have spent a lot of time wild-camping in Australia in our converted Toyota Landcruiser Troopcarrier (Troopy); no shortage of wide-open spaces there. We've been studying your posts with great interest; so many wonderful places to stay - can't wait! A month will definitely not be long enough... A wee bit concerned about the midges - are they bearable in May? Can't be any worse than the sandflies in N.Z. as anyone who's been to Milford Sound/Fiordland will know.
> Hopefully meet up with some of you out there...
> Cheers
> Evan & Chrissy



Midges are a pain but there is a secret weapon, Avon " Skin so soft". It is a cosmetic product available on line at www.avonshop.co.uk you want the body lotion which smells pleasant, is a moistureiser but for some reason midges just hate it. A couple of years ago I was on a site at Lochranza on Aran and every one was wearing long sleeves,mesh net face guards, I was sitting outside my van with a beer in shorts and T shirt but smothered in skin so soft and not a bite.


----------



## cipro (Mar 26, 2008)

FlyingKiwi said:


> We are a Kiwi couple working in Oman at present, but finishing here at the end of April. We are coming to Scotland early May for a month of travelling in a rented VW Kombi camper. Have spent a lot of time wild-camping in Australia in our converted Toyota Landcruiser Troopcarrier (Troopy); no shortage of wide-open spaces there. We've been studying your posts with great interest; so many wonderful places to stay - can't wait! A month will definitely not be long enough... A wee bit concerned about the midges - are they bearable in May? Can't be any worse than the sandflies in N.Z. as anyone who's been to Milford Sound/Fiordland will know.
> Hopefully meet up with some of you out there...
> Cheers
> Evan & Chrissy


 
Welcome and enjoy your holiday in the uk, you will find we have very little open roads in the meaning of little traffic, compared to NZ it will be a stand still sorry. Scotland will have a lot less traffic

Sieve through some of the Scottish threads plenty of info there


----------



## Trevor (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Evan & Chrissy
Hope that you's have a nice time over here and also on the fourms good luck.


----------



## FlyingKiwi (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your kind welcome. Going cross-eyed staring at maps at the moment - so many places, so little time...


----------



## wildman (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the site, no one else has thought to ask so I will .
I assume Kia-ora is Maouri (did I spell that right?), what does it mean please am guessing something to do with sunshine.


----------



## janeandbob (Mar 27, 2008)

*midges - are they bearable ?*

Hi Evan & Chrissy 
                       I still have nightmares about them! The first time we went to Scotland we were on a Honda goldwing motorcycle about 25 years ago  with a little tent! No such thing as fly screens or anything else coming to that. We have never packed up so fast in our lives.Everything was on the bike and we were not seen for dust. That was at Fort William its really lovely up there people are great. The thing that made us laugh was we walked in the chemist and they take one look at you,stood there covered in little RED SPOTS and hand you some cream to rub on. You dont have to even ask for anything they just know. And turn their back and laugh! We met a few kiwi  but mostly australian but I should think you will get on OK. I have a good friend who comes from Perth and moved down south a few years ago and he said the only way to keep midges away is wear a kilt. But then that might have been his little joke. I would get some cream just in case. Enjoy Bob.:


----------



## FlyingKiwi (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Bob - I think the Avon stuff will be the way to go...

Hi Wildman; Kia-Ora is Maori for hi, hello, gidday, etc. It's a general all-round greeting.

This is our first time with any sort of forum/posting, but I s'pose we'll get used to it.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 27, 2008)

FlyingKiwi said:


> This is our first time with any sort of forum/posting, but I s'pose we'll get used to it.


Looks like you already have mate keep on posting


----------



## wildman (Mar 27, 2008)

FlyingKiwi said:


> Thanks Bob - I think the Avon stuff will be the way to go...
> 
> Hi Wildman; Kia-Ora is Maori for hi, hello, gidday, etc. It's a general all-round greeting.
> 
> This is our first time with any sort of forum/posting, but I s'pose we'll get used to it.


Cheers, you may see Kia - ora orange juice in the shops when you get here. Do try to make it down the the West Country in the south west, Devon, and Cornwall. Wonderfull countryside and breathtaking  sea views. Amazing wildlife, moorland, etc, etc. If you do get this way let me know if I can help at all.


----------

